# How long before you feel energy wellbutrin ?



## Chiko (May 16, 2013)

It been 1 week I dont have energy or motivation ?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I was on 150mg for a month and it did nothing. Then when I went on 300mg after another month the energy kicked in.


----------



## ihateanxiety1 (Feb 8, 2012)

At 150 wait 4 days you'll start to feel a little difference in motivation and drive.

At 300 wait 4 days and you'll feel it's full effects.

*For me it did*
Slightly increase anxiety levels. Didn't decrease anxiety. 
Make me slightly more energetic and in some ways strangely confident
Made me feel a bit weird when talking with people.
Gave me a great sex drive and strong erections
Didn't give me weight loss.

Taken many times. Maybe of use for some people. Low side effect profile rather than the "weird" feeling.

Very costly unless you can get it written as a stop smoking prescription. This is available and is called Zyban.


----------



## IndieVisible (Aug 28, 2013)

see if u can go up to the max dose, 150mg twice a day (300mg/day)

You won't get a real surge it's only a mild stimulant but u should feel some thing.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I started at 150 mg then worked my way up to 300 mg and I was on this drug for about 5 months and I never experienced any forms of energy increase.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Wellbutrin gives you energy? I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Wellbutrin made me tired sore and fatigue.

450mg had the real effect that high will disrupt sleep more offen. But it will work better as an antidepressant.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

missamanda said:


> Wellbutrin gives you energy? I must be doing something wrong.


How are your eating habits/diet like?


----------



## IndieVisible (Aug 28, 2013)

missamanda said:


> Wellbutrin gives you energy? I must be doing something wrong.


compared to SSRIs, yes. At best will give you a little energy at worse I feel normal. Of course some people need zombie pills to counter their depression. Wellbutrin should not be taken for anxiety and is not a zombie pill


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

It made me tired if anything
I really lack energy so was disappointed in this response


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

2 years ago i was on wellbutrin for a period of 5 weeks (300 mg)
all i can say is that wellbutrin is the most useless antidepressant i have ever tried. 
i remember one day when i took 6 pills (900 mg) and didn"t feel absolutely nothing


----------



## Boulder257 (May 9, 2013)

missamanda said:


> Wellbutrin gives you energy? I must be doing something wrong.


Same result I had. Eight weeks and no energy gain. I received more energy from Abilify than I did Wellbutrin.


----------



## CopingStrong (Jan 14, 2013)

Took about 14 days for me. I love it!! Motivation is off the charts!


----------

